# Tribute for Dale 👍🏻



## TrustRust (Mar 25, 2022)

Dale was one of a kind and a character.
Who lived his vision..
I’m sure he will smiling down with that much missed grin ..









						Tribute Set for Wheels Through Time Founder Dale Walksler
					

Dale’s Wheels Through Time Museum will celebrate founder Dale Walksler’s life and efforts to preserve American motorcycle history this April.




					www.cycleworld.com


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 25, 2022)

I liked the episode when they started every bike in the museum in one day. RIP Dale.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 27, 2022)

This was one of Dales first runs at Maggie Valley, been a while ago. We went to see Elk in the mountains but didn’t find any, so when we got back to his shop we looked at his Elk Motorcycle!! Haha, super nice guy, always let me camp by the creek at his shop when I visited.


----------



## mikecuda (Jun 15, 2022)

TrustRust said:


> Dale was one of a kind and a character.
> Who lived his vision..
> I’m sure he will smiling down with that much missed grin ..
> 
> ...



I met Matt at the Oley, Pa swap meet this past Spring.  Very nice young man. Wish I could of met Dale.


----------

